# sosuishitsu ryu jujitsu



## thor6 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello,
        I have been concidering training in a very old, traditional style of jujitsu called sosuishitsu ryu jujitsu. I was wondering if anyone here has any expereince with this style, and how you would compare it to other styles of jujitsu, mainly the more modern ones.Do you think sosuishitsu ryu would be practical for moden combat, or is it more focused on the old, traditional ways of combat?What would be the pros and cons of this style?I have practiced other jujitsu, judo, and even russian sambo, but I am always looking for something to learn, and I have found this system.What weapons do they train?Any info would be great. Thank you for your time.


Thor


----------



## green meanie (Apr 12, 2006)

Wish I could help but I'm afraid I've never heard of this style. Sorry.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Apr 12, 2006)

thor6 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have been concidering training in a very old, traditional style of jujitsu called sosuishitsu ryu jujitsu. I was wondering if anyone here has any expereince with this style, and how you would compare it to other styles of jujitsu, mainly the more modern ones.Do you think sosuishitsu ryu would be practical for moden combat, or is it more focused on the old, traditional ways of combat?What would be the pros and cons of this style?I have practiced other jujitsu, judo, and even russian sambo, but I am always looking for something to learn, and I have found this system.What weapons do they train?Any info would be great. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> Thor


 
What is your location? There are only a few dojo outside of Japan.


----------



## thor6 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello,
        and thank you for the replies, or any information anyone can give.I live in Illinois, just west of Chicago.The classes are held at the Japanese Cultural Center in Chicago.I already checked out the teachers background, he is deffinitly lagit and very authentic.He just moved here from Japan about 5 or 6 years ago.The teachers credentials are actually very impressive, and he comes very highly recomended by the Japanese cultural center, but I have not yet seen the art, or the teacher in action.I was hoping to hear from someone that has experience in the art, and maybe can compare it to other jujitsu styles.Again, any input would be great. Thanks.

Thor


----------

